# xfx 6870 - crossfire oder gegen neue austauschen



## trial-and-error (9. November 2012)

Hallo an die Community,

wir haben eine xfx 6870 auf Asrock 890FX Deluxe 5 mit Athlon x4 945 mit 8GB am laufen und stehen vor folgender Entscheidung:

- eine zweite zulegen und crossfire betreiben
oder
- die 6870 verkaufen und gegen eine aktuelle schnellere Karte im "Single-Modus" austauschen.

unser Budget liegt bei ca. 150 EUR

bezüglich "crossfire" wird ja immer wieder von Problemen bei der Darstellung "Mikroruckler" berichtet.
In einem Test von PC-Games wurde aber auch 'ne crossfire Variante mit Ergebnissen angezeigt.

Lohnt sich nun die Erweiterung um eine zweite baugleiche Karte oder eben eine Neue?
Wofür soll denn, wenn es Probleme gibt, die crossfire Variante dann gut sein?

danke im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2012)

Ich persönlich stehe auch vor der Wahl, meine 6780 so langsam zu ersetzen. Ich bevozuge den Neukauf EINER Karte, nämlich der AMD 7950 als übertaktete Version für 270€. Denn:

- eine übertaktete AMD 7950 ist ca 60-70% schneller als EINE 6870. Zwei Grafikkarten als Verbund sind wiederum erfahrungsgemäß nie doppelt so schnell wie eine, sondern liegen auch nur bei 60-70% Leistungsplus. Das heißt 6870-Crossfire wird wohl nicht oder nur wenig schneller sein als eine 7950 OC.

- bei der Leistung einer 7950 oder 2x 6870 sind mehr als 1GB Grafik-RAM von Vorteil. Deine 6870 hat ja sicher nur 1GB, und im SLI/Crossfire wird nur der RAM von EINER der karten genutzt - es bleibt also bei nur 1GB, die 7950 wiederum hat standardmäßig immer schon 2GB. Solltest Du eine Version der AMD 6870 mit 2GB haben, wird es schwer, eine günstige zweite zu finden. Bei ebay hab ich GEBRAUCHTE für 130-140€ gesehen.

- der Stromverbrauch der 7950 liegt bei durchschnittlicher Spielelast kaum höher als der von einer 6870, für zwei 6870 brauchst Du aber evlt sogar ein neues Netzteil, da es bis zu 150W mehr sein können als mit einer 7950. Was für ein Netzteil hast Du denn?

- bei der 7950 sind bei manchen Onlineshops derzeit drei Spiele dabei mit der "Never Settle"-Aktion von AMD: Sleeping Dogs, Far CRy3 und Hitman: Absolution, dazu noch ein 20% Rabatt auf das aktuelle Medal of Honor.

Ich würde wie gesagt lieber EINE 7950 OC nehmen. Problem ist da das Budget, denn Da fehlen bei 150€ noch ein paar Euro - mit dem Verkauf der alten 6870 kriegst Du ca 80-90€ dazu, dann hast Du 240€ - das ist etwas zu wenig für eine 7950, aber auch wiederum zu viel für eine AMD 7870. Eine AMD 7870 wiederum wäre halt dann doch nicht so gut wie 2x 6870, die ist "nur" ca 40% schneller als eine 6870...   aber vor allem wenn auch nur EINES des og. Spiele interessant für Dich ist, ist der kleine Aufpreis zu Deinem Budget an sich wieder drin.


----------



## trial-and-error (10. November 2012)

Danke Herbboy für die Einschätzung.
Wir werden das Budget nochmal überprüfen und dann evtl. zuschlagen )

See you


----------



## trial-and-error (11. November 2012)

Noch ne Frage:
kann man hier über das Forum unsere "alte" GraKa" anbieten und verkaufen?
Wäre natürlich ne seriöse Angelegenheit...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. November 2012)

Ja, kannst du unter Private Kleinanzeigen verkaufen.


----------



## svd (12. November 2012)

Weil ich mich für einen Freund gerade auch über Gafikkarten einlese...

Mach es, wie Herbboy vorgeschlagen hat. Momentan ist zB mindfactory auch ein AMD Partner mit der "3 Gratisspiele (Farcry 3, Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs) zu einer HD79er Karte" Aktion.

Wenn du die Spiele für insgesamt 120€ verkaufst, reduziert sich der Preis fûr die HD7950 OC von ca. 300€ auf 180€.
Davon ziehst du nochmal den Verkaufspreis für die HD6870 ab. Im Endeffekt kostet dich die Karte dann weniger als 100€...

(Beim Kauf einer HD7870 wäre nur ein Spiel dabei. Also ca 220-40-90. Auch weniger als 100€. Und wenn's gleichviel kostet, nimmt man natürlich gleich die große Karte...)

Da die Spiele eh keine besonderen Editionen sind, kannst du sie, wenn du's abwarten kannst, imer noch später nachkaufen wenn sie im Preis gesunken sind...


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2012)

Es ist allerdings gewagt, für den Verkauf von Downloadcodes als Privatuser je 40€ einzurechnen  aber auch wenn es nur 20€ pro Spiel würden, wäre es ein Schnäppchen.

Ich wollte auch vlt en 7950 holen und hab "aber" schon ne Vorverkaufsbox für Far Cry 3 geholt, da würd ich dann den Code verkaufen, der der Karte beilag - weiß da einer, ob der Code wirklich absolut "frei" ist? Nicht, dass der schon beim Zusenden an eine email-Adresse gebunden ist, die auch die für Steam sein muss ^^

ps: hardwareversand.de hat die Aktion nun auch, allerdings scheinbar nur für Sapphire-Modelle (siehe facebook)


----------



## trial-and-error (14. November 2012)

Bin nun auch in Richtung 7950 unterwegs.
Hier noch ne technische Frage:
Mein MB (Asrock 890 FX Deluxe 5) hat PCI-Express 2.0 Anschlüsse. Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit dem PCI 3.0 Status der aktuellen Karten aus.
Werden die Möglichkeiten überhaupt unterstützt?
Inwieweit bremst der Athlon X4 945 die Karte aus - oder läuft die Sache nur mit OC der CPU?

Habe gestern nochmals die Aussage bekommen: 
6870 als cf ist definitiv besser als ne neue 7950! - Die Mikroruckler-Diskussion könnten wir ja mal beiseite stellen )

Wer hat denn da nun "Recht" oder ist das eher eine Glaubensfrage wie zwischen AMD und NVIDIA?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2012)

PCIe3.0 brauchst Du nicht, es ist sogar so, dass Du vom SPeed her an sich selbst bei nur PCIe1.0 kaum einen Nachteil hast. 

Und von "Ausbremsen" kann man beim X4 965 nicht sprechen, denn dafür müsste der X4 965 für höhere Details bei Spielen unabhängig von der Grafikkarte Grenzen haben - also ZB ein Spiel kann nicht mehr als 40FPS haben, weil der X4 965 einfach nicht mehr schafft und es daher egal ist, ob man eine zB AMD 7950 oder 7970 nimmt. Diesen Fall gibt es aber meines Wissens noch nicht außer in Battlefield auf "Ultra", da kann es passieren, dass Du mit ner AMD 7950 zB nur 10% mehr FPS als mit ner AMD 7870 hast, obwohl Tests mit einem Intel i5-2500k zeigen, dass die 7950 eigentlich 20% mehr FPS bringen müsste.

Dass Du natürlich so oder so mit einem Intel ab 150-160€ MEHR FPS haben würdest, ist aber klar - das hat aber nichts mit "ausbremsen" zu tun  ansonsten würde ja auch mit nem i5-3570k und einer AMD 7950 sowohl CPU als auch Graka brremsen, weil man mit ner noch besseren CPU oder Graka NOCHMAL besser spielen könnte


----------



## trial-and-error (19. November 2012)

Danke an die netten Tipgeber!!!
Na dann ist ja alles gut. (PCIe 3.0), und wir werden uns wohl nun doch für 'ne 7870 entscheiden.

Nun bin ich doch am Feinschliff.
Hier meine Vorauswahl:

Asus Radeon HD 7870 DCII TOP V2
XFX Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition
MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC
HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ X Turbo
MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC

Ich bin zwar alter XFX-Fan aber die Asus hat natürlich im Test aus meiner Sicht die beste Gesamt"note" oder???


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

Von den Leistungen her sind die alle gleich, wenn deren Takt auch gleich ist. Welche Asus soll es denn genau sein? die mit 1000 oder die mitr 1100MHz? Letztere wäre schneller als die XFX und MSI, die HIS wäre wiederum gleichgut - da würd ich den Preis entscheiden lassen.

die MSI *3*GD5 find ich btw nicht, bist Du sicher, dass es eine 7870 ist, oder verwechselst Du das mit einer 7950? Oder evlt gibt es die auch nicht mehr?

Und so oder so: warum nicht die 7950? Far Cry 3 ist bei der 7870 und 7950 dabei (wenn Du die zB bei mindfactory kaufst), und sobald entweder Hitman oder Sleeping Dogs interessant sind, die bei der 7950 zusätzlich dabei sind, kostet die 7950 quasi gleich viel wie eine 7870, ist aber ein gutes Stück schneller.


----------



## trial-and-error (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo nochmal an die Tipgeber.
Wir haben uns jetzt zu guter Letzt für die ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 mit 1000MHZ entschieden.
Ich bekomme diese für 225 Euronen und damit ist sie glaub ich ein guter Kompromiss.

Schönes Fest für Alle und weiterhin virenfreie Zeit )


----------

